# geometry does not match label



## routers (Dec 8, 2009)

7.2 upgrade 8.0 after dmesg (log) message
pls help me for error message..

```
Dec  6 20:27:28 mybsd kernel: GEOM: ad6s1: [B]geometry does not match label (255h,63s != 16h,63s)[/B].
Dec  6 20:27:28 mybsd kernel: GEOM: ad7s1: [B]geometry does not match label (255h,63s != 16h,63s)[/B].
```


```
FreeBSD mybsd 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Thx.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 8, 2009)

i get that error at every boot also. it hasnt had any effect on my system.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 8, 2009)

5 cases so far: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9105.


----------

